# Oppenoffice.org--give it a shot!



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

If you're looking for an alternative to Microsoft Word, you should try open office.org. I have used Microsoft Word for years, and thought it was the best, but now that I have downloaded open office, I see what I have missed out on!  Download a free copy here: www.openoffice.org (duh...  )


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Open Office is available for windows and linux, If you dont need all the features of full office suite, there are smaller word processing programs. Abiword is free and available for both linux and windows. Abiword comes standard with Puppy linux as does Gnumeric a smallish spreadsheet program. Saying that I rarely find I need anything beyond Geany, Beaver, or Leafpad. Geany is quite sophisticated but wordpad size. Beaver less so and Leafpad is more like notepad in windows and very basic but loads instantly even on very old hardware.


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

I too like open office~!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been using open office for several years now. I LOVE it! I don't use the microsoft versions at all.

You can also use open office for making PDF docs. I had it a long time before I found that feature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> If you dont need all the features of full office suite, there are smaller word processing programs.


 I've got the entire thing, but it sure was hard to get it all with dialup. It's well worth it, though.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I have the whole thing...took 45 seconds to download on my new dsl!! COOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> I have the whole thing...took 45 seconds to download on my new dsl!! COOL!


 Took me a couple days of struggling to get it all. :Bawling: 

But I have the download backed on a cd in case I ever have a hard drive crash.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Open office caused me troubles and crashed my laptop. It didn't seem to good at having many multiple windows opened... but that was just my experience.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I love open office, made the switch a few years ago and will never go back to MSoffice.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Open office caused me troubles and crashed my laptop. It didn't seem to good at having many multiple windows opened... but that was just my experience.


I will say that the older version (pre-2.0) weren't all that nice. However, just today I installed Openoffice 3 times (on three separate PCs - a 1.8GHz P4, a Celeron-M 1.73GHz, and my Mac) and it runs MUCH snappier than it used to.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> I've got the entire thing, but it sure was hard to get it all with dialup. It's well worth it, though.


The online cheap linux stores that will sell you downloadable versions of linux burned to cd/dvd for couple bucks each (great for dialup users) usually offer open office. The burned cd of open office usually has both linux and windows versions. Couple bucks beats couple day download. One linux store now will burn any legal downloadable free file to cd/dvd and mail it to you for set price. Price is per cd or dvd so they will fill the cd/dvd if you want.


----------

